

A Raspberry Pi pentesting suite - captincaveman
https://github.com/pwnieexpress/Raspberry-Pwn

======
freehunter
Working in infosec, I definitely see these mini, low power machines having a
major impact (relatively). I've already seen one of our pentest auditors bring
a plug computer to a meeting, plug it in while no one was looking, and present
the results at the end of the day.

Having something like this that you can connect to wifi on battery and just
drop in the bushes outside the building really changes the game of
network/information security.

------
Zenst
Not seeing it handerling a reinstall or any break upon partial install (power
cut perhaps). But this is for a audience that should know how to easily fix
that and if they can't then they should not be playing with such tools. So in
that, it's almost perfect.

Alas no Pi to play with myself yet, soon. But until then if there is no netcat
or nmap I'm going to cry, but i've not realy done much infosec for what is in
the IT industry a long time.

